# Fungal death?



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Found this weird foam like stuff in one Zone of my Reno today. This Zone gets a lot of sunlight and the ground is saturated with water.

Planning to cut back on watering to 2-3x/day (today is day 17 after seed down). Was watering 5x/day on sunny days

Is this a fungal disease that will wipe out my whole renovation Zone or is it a localized problem? How should I treat it?

I did put milorganite down in the adjacent adult grass so it's possible some spilled over, but this looks different to me so I doubt that and the pellets would have been thrown 10' so unlikely.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Time to cut back on the water. Really those seedlings would be fine getting water just once a day.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @j4c11. Will it stop with a proper watering schedule or will it spread?

Any idea what this is or how to treat it??


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Saw the exact same thing in my drainage seeded area. I did dial back the watering on mine. Might have to shorten it even more.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Took more pictures from a different area this afternoon. Looks pretty bad, I have no experience with fungus so I'm not sure what to do. Anyone have advice or experience?

Should I buy something at Lowes and apply ASAP?

Also it hit over 100 today and last watering was this morning. Should I water or not?


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

@g-man I looked through the fungus ID links from your fungus thread but I'm really not sure what I'm dealing with. Does this look like damping off / blight ? I've heard some diseases can spread quickly and want to catch this ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think I answered that it looked like melting out in another thread with the same pictures. It is common on a new seed area. Per the guide I would use azoxy for it.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @g-man :thumbup:

I only posted these pics in this thread and my journal. I did post other fungal pictures in a dethatching and aeration thread:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5674

The link above looks similar to melting out pictures to my inexperienced eyes, what do you think? How can you tell the difference in baby grass? It looks either green , white or light green to me (didn't see red/orange). Is it the pattern it makes when it spreads?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Mozart said:


> @g-man I looked through the fungus ID links from your fungus thread but I'm really not sure what I'm dealing with. Does this look like damping off / blight ? I've heard some diseases can spread quickly and want to catch this ASAP. Thanks!


I had it when i started fallowing for my reno, its called mycelium and its from things being to wet. I think it is a fungus but i cut back on the water and it went away on its own. You might want to cut back on the water and if it doesn't go away in 2 or 3 days you can hit it with the azoxy like g- man said. Its more noticeable in the early morning dew.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

It looks like damping off to me


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Turfguy93 said:


> It looks like damping off to me


Thanks @Turfguy93! I think so too. In retrospect I was watering too much. I'm on day 17 - do you think once daily is enough?

Would you advise treating or just backing off on irrigation and letting it resolve by itself? Also, what treatment options are there? Anything besides Fluoxastrobin (Fame)?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Mozart I had this same exact thing its gone now. I cut back the water and water earlier in the day so it dries before sundown. I also was using my hand held leaf blower to blow the water off the grass blades after I watered and the morning dew. (Only in the areas with the fungus)My reno is at 30 days so today I cut my lawn at 1.5 inches and bagged all clippings. It seems to be gone now a d the humid weather is going to break after tomorrow for me so relief is in sight.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Mozart said:


> Turfguy93 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like damping off to me
> ...


If humidity stays high, dew point stays in the 70's and night time lows above 68 you'll have to treat or it will spread in the dew. Any of the Pythium fungicides will work and QOI fungicides(fluxostrobin and azoxystrobin) will be somewhat effective. We are supposed to cool off though so you should be good


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Turfguy93 said:


> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> > Turfguy93 said:
> ...


And did you seed kbg? If you did I would keep it wet until day 21 and then slowly cut it back. This years been weird. Late July was perfect for seeding and then late August is brutal


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> @Mozart I had this same exact thing its gone now. I cut back the water and water earlier in the day so it dries before sundown. I also was using my hand held leaf blower to blow the water off the grass blades after I watered and the morning dew. (Only in the areas with the fungus)My reno is at 30 days so today I cut my lawn at 1.5 inches and bagged all clippings. It seems to be gone now a d the humid weather is going to break after tomorrow for me so relief is in sight.


Thanks @JDGreen18

Now that you mention it I think I remember reading through a thread where a leaf blower was used for a similar situation - might have been you. Good idea. I read through your Reno and will also monitor the situation and cut back on watering for now.

Congrats on the renovation, looking good so far!


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Turfguy93 said:


> Turfguy93 said:
> 
> 
> > Mozart said:
> ...


Thanks for the helpful advice TurfGuy! I did seed KBG and yeah I really wish I seeded mid July - mild and always wet! I will keep the water going until the 3 week mark and try to minimize overnight / morning dew. First watering will be later and last will be earlier.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

@Mozart good idea I wouldn't water past 3-4 pm. Try to not let the leaves stay wet for an extended period.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mozart, I saw in your journal that you had several areas with this. Cut back on water, but I would apply azoxy (Scott diseasex), today. Since you had several areas, I would not take a chance.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> Mozart, I saw in your journal that you had several areas with this. Cut back on water, but I would apply azoxy (Scott diseasex), today. Since you had several areas, I would not take a chance.


Thanks @g-man, that's sound advice. I just read your reply in my journal. I will pick up some tomorrow and apply per label. Would you only apply this to impacted areas or everywhere I have baby grass?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Up to you. You have a lot of shade, so at least those areas.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Mozart Andy at ATY posted around damping off in a reno. It is worth the read. Here is the link. https://aroundtheyard.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=24400


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @g-man that was short and to the point. In a way I'm happy to have a sampling of this problem (so long as it doesn't spread) - now i'm better positioned to recognize it in the future. Also my first fungicide app, experience under my belt :thumbup:

Also @JDgreen18, Iused the leaf blower suggestion and it definitely helped remove visible few this morning. A good hold over until I can run to Lowes.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Did you put Milorganite? I believe that cotton like fungus happens some time with Milo


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

LawnSolo said:


> Did you put Milorganite? I believe that cotton like fungus happens some time with Milo


With milo, you would normally see it across the surface of the soil. To me, it looks like it's on the leaf tissue and suspended between leaves. Also, some of those leaves are turning brown already whereas with milo, it shouldn't affect the leaf tissue. Also with milo, it would usually be more widespread.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > Did you put Milorganite? I believe that cotton like fungus happens some time with Milo
> ...


This is good to know. I would probably ignore it if I saw it :mrgreen:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Mozart something else i did with my irrigation. Im only watering that area once (earlier in the day) but other zones twice. Seems to be working as I have no more white on the grass or areas that are brown dying.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks JDGreen. I'm watering 2x/day because it's so hot but might drop that if things get worse.

I applied Scott's Disease Ex to the new grass at curative rate even where I didn't see disease, just to be on the safe side. Used a broadcast spreader and walked as little as possible on the grass. Hope this does the trick!


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

I applied the Scotts around 1 PM and lightly watered it in. Around 5 PM we had a downpour. Should I reapply some tomorrow in the problem areas?


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Wow yesterday was about as bad as it gets. Temps reached 101 and we had 2" of rain in a 1-2 hour timeframe. Much of my backyard was submerged.

I'm not sure what happened to the granular fungicide. I did lightly water it in before the storm - is that enough or should I reapply? No noticeable mycelium in the baby grass yet today.

However in my side yard I found mycelium destroying mature Zoysia while largely leaving mature KBG alone. Nevertheless I used a leaf blower to remove the mycelium to prevent spreading to KBG. Part of me wanted to let it feast on the Zoysia...

Does anyone have advice regarding reapplication of fungicide and/or treating the mature grass (versus the leaf blower & waiting-it-out approach)?


----------

